# Веб-сайт использует механизм HSTS



## apache (03.07.2020)

Всем привет, хочу зайти на vcenter а там хром выдает


> Веб-сайт vcenter использует механизм HSTS. Открыть сайт в настоящее время нельзя. Сбой мог быть вызван сетевой ошибкой или действиями злоумышленников. Скорее всего, сайт заработает через некоторое время.


Че за новая напасть ?


----------



## Surf_rider (04.07.2020)

Отключается тут
`chrome://net-internals/#hsts`


----------

